# Help!



## elmtree (Nov 6, 2013)

I've not made many liquid soaps. Only a couple times for home use and they came out ok. I've had a few requests from friends and family so I thought I would get into it a bit more. Here us my recipe. I have been cooking it since 12 yesterday afternoon, but i turned it off overnight. It still zaps a bit though it slowly becomes less 'zappy'?? Lol. Anyways directions followed perfectly and superfat, water %, etc exactly how it says in my book. What did I do wrong? 




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## carolyntn (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello,
It is a little hard to read your recipe, but did you put in the coconut oil?  It is the only oil that doesn't have a checkmark beside it. 
Also, is your superfat a -13%?  Why so much?  For SoapCalc recipes I use a -2% superfat.
Is it still zappy today? What does the paste look like? Does it dilute clear or milky?
Carolyn


----------



## lsg (Nov 9, 2013)

I ran this recipe through my Soapmaker 3 program and even at 0% superfat the lye amount was 4.95


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 9, 2013)

carolyntn said:


> Hello,
> It is a little hard to read your recipe, but did you put in the coconut oil? It is the only oil that doesn't have a checkmark beside it.
> Also, is your superfat a -13%? Why so much? For SoapCalc recipes I use a -2% superfat.
> Is it still zappy today? What does the paste look like? Does it dilute clear or milky?
> Carolyn


 
In Sally Trew's book it calls for -13 and I always make mine that way with no zap. Just finished a 10 batch of ls that cooked in 4 hrs. I have gone as low as -15 in ls soaps with no zap. Using the -13 formula I have never had a cloudy LS. The trick with hers is you stir until you can no longer stir then let it sit to form a paste then in the oven. easy peasy. Did not mention that I do use citric acid to neutralize


----------



## Yooper (Nov 12, 2013)

I wonder about the jojoba.  I never think of it as an oil that will saponify, and 25% of it is a LOT.  I think that is the root of the problem.


----------



## elmtree (Nov 14, 2013)

Yooper said:


> I wonder about the jojoba.  I never think of it as an oil that will saponify, and 25% of it is a LOT.  I think that is the root of the problem.



Yeah, I agree. I used a different recipe yesterday and it came out great.


----------

